# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Travis Ganong is Moving Up

## fins85258

Travis Ganong is the son of Dr. Rick Ganong, Team Doctor for the US ski team.  I grew up in Bakersfield, CA with Rick (3 years my elder), and his 2 younger brothers Steve and Phil.  Steve was the person instrumental in a few of us learning to ski back in the 60's. Rick is an Orthopedic Surgeon living in the north Lake Tahoe area while Steve lives in Mammoth Lakes, CA.  It looks like Travis is on his way to making the US Ski Team for the winter games.

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: *USSA News Bureau* <noreply@ussa.org>
Date: Sun, Dec 29, 2013 at 7:30 AM
Subject: Ganong 10th in Snowy Bormio Downhill



Click here to view online





*Ganong 10th in Snowy Bormio Downhill*


BORMIO, Italy (Dec. 29) - Travis Ganong (Squaw Valley, CA) closed the 2013 calendar with another positive stride toward his first Olympic Winter Games with a tie for 10th in a rugged Bormio downhill to lead the U.S. Ski Team. Starting second, Ganong powered though snow at the top of the notroious Stelvio and then through rattling bumps in the middle section to post his best Audi FIS Alpine World Cup finish of the season. Norwegian Aksel Lund Svindal, who skied in relatively clear conditions, skied a flawless line to win the race for the 25th World Cup victory of his career. Universal Sports Network will broadast the legendary Stelvio downhill at 11 a.m. ET. 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Travis Ganong (Squaw Valley, CA) tied for 10th in the rugged Bormio downhill for his best Audi FIS Alpine World Cup finish of the season.Ganong, who had a career-best seventh in Bormio last season, hopes to make his first Olympic Team when the U.S. squad is named on Jan. 26.Running second, Ganong powered through tough visibility at the top section and skied tactically through the bumpy middle.Aksel Lund Svindal of Norway skied flawlessly through relatively clear conditions to earn the 25th World Cup victory of his career.Marco Sullivan (Squaw Valley, CA) also landed in the points for the U.S. Ski Team with 22nd. Bode Miller (Franconia, NH) was rocked hard through the middle section and bounced low on the traverse to finish outside the top 30.Miller will be featured in a unique introspective show today at 1 p.m. ET on NBC during "U.S. Ski Team 36."Austrian Hannes Reichelt was second with Canadian Erik Guay third for his second straight downhill podium.Universal Sports will broadcast the race at 11 a.m. ET. The men's tour will remain in Bormio for a slalom on Jan. 6. The race was moved from Zagreb due to lack of snow at the Croatian resort. 
*QUOTES
Travis Ganong*
The conditions are always changing. I cant seem to get on the right side of it. Today I skied perfect and it was snowing so hard I was plowing through snow the whole way. Now its definitely nicer. I feel like if I had started later today I could have had a better shot. For where I started Im so happy with my skiing. I stuck to my plan, really pushed hard, had no mistakes and the skiing felt good, it was fun.
I think were more relaxed now. Its the middle part of the season. We have a bunch of races under our belts now. Were strong, were fit. We know were skiing fast in training against all these other guys, its just a matter of figuring out race day.
I love these tougher, longer, bumpier, gnarlier downhills. Thats kind of my forte. Its not just a drag race. Its more turning and deciphering the terrain and being smart and figuring out ways you can find time. The next few races fit right into that too: Wengen, Kitzbuhel, Garmisch. Sochi is very tough too. Sochi is very similar to Bormio.
*RESULTS*
Official Results

----------


## andynap

Is that what you call a long article? :p

----------


## JEK

Narrow appeal.

----------


## LindaP

Hey Fin,  if you grew up in Bakersfield , then you must know of the old Eagle Field? My dad taught flying there during WW2.

----------


## fins85258

Eagle field became Meadows Field and is now named after some congressman who "Brought Home the Bacon"

----------


## fins85258

Travis Made the team

*2014 Olympic Alpine Team Nominations*
*Men*
David Chodounsky, Crested Butte, CO (6/25/84)
Erik Fisher, Middleton, ID (3/21/85) *
*Travis Ganong, Squaw Valley, CA(7/14/88)*
Jared Goldberg, Holladay, UT (6/15/91)
Tim Jitloff, Reno, NV (1/11/85) *
Nolan Kasper, Warren, VT (3/27/89) *
Ted Ligety, Park City, UT (8/31/84) *
Bode Miller, Franconia, NH (10/12/77) *
Steven Nyman, Sundance, UT (2/12/82) *
Marco Sullivan, Squaw Valley, CA (4/27/80) *
Andrew Weibrecht, Lake Placid, NY (2/10/86) *
*Women*
Stacey Cook, Mammoth Mountain, CA (7/3/84) *
Julia Ford, Holderness, NH (3/30/90)
Julia Mancuso, Squaw Valley, CA (3/9/84) *
Megan McJames, Park City, UT (9/24/87) *
Laurenne Ross, Bend, OR (8/17/88)
Mikaela Shiffrin, Eagle-Vail, CO (3/13/95)
Leanne Smith, North Conway, NH (5/28/87) *
Resi Stiegler, Jackson Hole, WY (11/14/85) *
Jacqueline Wiles, Aurora, OR (7/13/92)
*Member of past U.S. Olympic Team

----------


## MIke R

nice....NH has a HUGE representation this time

...Bode Miller..Waterville Valleys very own Hannah Kearney....Leanne Smith....Mikaela Shiffrin

and of course Julie Ford

----------


## fins85258

Travis has a site call justskiit.com. Or just google his name.

Travis’ schedule for the Olympics:
Feb 9th – downhill
Feb 16th – Super G

----------

